# 211k Skip Back = 30 sec?



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

So we have the 211k in the bedroom, and I threw on a 160 GB drive I had laying around. The skip back button on the DVR does 30 seconds instead of 10? Is there a way to fix that to 10 sec skip-back like on the 722?


----------



## loves2watch (Mar 27, 2006)

Never heard of that. I would suggest going to the Dish technical support website...


----------

